# Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg



## Marian 25469 (10. November 2010)

*Hallo Sportsfreunde



An dem angegebenen Terminen, treffen wir uns um ca. 18.00 Uhr in der  Gaststätte 'Brospieker' in Eppendorf/Hamburg in der Goernestr.1** , zum Binden, Klönen oder DVD schauen.
Bis wir uns wieder im Frühjahr im  Jacobi Park treffen können.*


*17.11.2010*
*15.12.2010*
*19.01.2011*
*16.02.2011*
*16.03.2011* 


*Die Anfahrt entnehmt dem Link und gebt dann bitte Brospieker ein **:m*

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl





*PS: Sollten irgendwelche Themenfliegen gebunden werden wollen, bitte  bescheid sagen, damit man nicht Alles mitbringen muss, dass kleine Bindegepäck tut es auch, Danke *


----------



## Hansen fight (10. November 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Moin Marian
Schön das Du immer wieder an die Termine erinnerst.
Ich werde am 17.11.kommen.
Haben uns ja lange nicht mehr gesehen.#h
Bist Du auch am sonntag am Kiwittsmoor ?
Ich muss dort meine neue Xi2 mal werfen.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Hallo Christoph.

Bin Samstag nicht in Hamburg und komme Sonntag erst wieder, mal sehen wie es mit der Zeit hinhaut.

Lass uns mal telefonieren #h


----------



## xfishbonex (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

:g17,11 bin ich dabei :vik:marian vergesse bitte nicht 
ich bringe den uv kleber mit lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Ist doch auf der alten Festplatte drauf


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Na das war doch mal ein Treffen. Da wird man gleich mal vom Wirt der Zechprellerei beschuldigt und dann noch auf´s Übelste beschimpft. Ich kann die Kneipe nicht empfelen. Bekommt von mir null Michelinsterne

Aber die Runde war dennoch nett.


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Moinsen Männers.

Kleine Erinnerung, hier noch mal der Termin für den Dezember #h


*15.12.2010


*


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Diesmal dabei :g


----------



## Hansen fight (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Ich komme am 15.12. nicht |bigeyes
Bin nächste Woche Abends kaum zu hause. 
Wünsch euch viel Spaß u. lasst euch reich beschenken.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

*So, Sportsfreunde.

Auf Grund mangelnden Interesses, sehen wir uns dann vielleicht am 19.01.2011.
Auf diesem Wege wünsche ich Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch und eine tolle Saison 2011 am Wasser*  #h


----------



## Stingray (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> *So, Sportsfreunde.
> 
> Auf Grund mangelnden Interesses, sehen wir uns dann vielleicht am 19.01.2011.
> Auf diesem Wege wünsche ich Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch und eine tolle Saison 2011 am Wasser*  #h



Wünsche ich auch #h. Der 19.01.11 ist vorgemerkt. Hätte am15.12. auch nicht können.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Hallo,
gerne würde ich einmal bei Eurem Treffen zugegesein.
Leider kann ich den Termin 19.01.2011 noch nicht festzusagen.
Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich dann in Hamburg bin. Wenn Ja. Habt Ihr dort einen Klubraum angemietet ???
Gruß und frohes Fest.


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*



Gummifisch01 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr dort einen Klubraum angemietet ???


 
Schaust du hier:

*An dem angegebenen Terminen, treffen wir uns um ca. 18.00 Uhr in der Gaststätte 'Brospieker' in Eppendorf/Hamburg in der Goernestr.1 , zum Binden, Klönen oder DVD schauen.
*
*Die Anfahrt entnehmt dem Link und gebt dann bitte Brospieker ein :m

*http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Neues Jahr, Neues Glück...................................|supergri

Nach einigen Anrufen und Rücksprachen steht zu 99% der Termin nächsten Mittwoch 19.01.2011  ab 18.00 Uhr #6


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde.
> 
> Neues Jahr, Neues Glück...................................|supergri
> 
> Nach einigen Anrufen und Rücksprachen steht zu 99% der Termin nächsten Mittwoch 19.01.2011 ab 18.00 Uhr #6


 #6dabei #6ab 19uhr ca


----------



## guadarmar (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Stingray (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Dabei #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Wenn Marian ruft bin Ich dabei
 #h
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Wenn Marian ruft bin Ich dabei
> #h
> Gruß Christoph


 


Moinsen mein Lieber.

Es steht zwar in der Bibel, daß man auch die andere Wange hinhalten soll aber flunkern das sollst Du nicht |supergri

Ist doch schön das Ihr mal wieder den Weg findet und das keine überflüssigen Ablenkungen, wie zb. Weihnachten usw. am Start sind, gelle #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Hier mal der Tangloppen #6


----------



## Hansen fight (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Hallo Männer
Ich plane vom Mittwoch 16.3 bis Samstag 19.3. die tage an der Küste zu verbringen.
Im Netz gibt es viele Ferienwohnungen in der Zeit für wenig Geld.
Wer hätte Lust u. Zeit mitzukommen.?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Hallo Christoph.

Das hört sich nicht schlecht an,bin aber ziemlich knapp bei Kasse, da ich mir ne Zweihand gekauft habe |uhoh:
Interesse hätte ich schon, schnacken wir auf dem Flohmarkt, du wolltest ja vielleicht mit zum Stammtisch mitkommen #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

*Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Habt Ihr noch den 16.2.2011 auf dem Schirm, **Treffchen* 




Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Dabei 
süssen bringst du paar |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesmit 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Jo, wat machst du damit, essen ????


----------



## RenéK. (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Moinsen, sagt mal hat einer von Euch ne Tel.Nr oder ne Kontakt Adresse von Basti der bei Euch auch schon mal dabei war. (Sebastian Stehn)..

Gruß René


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Jo, wat machst du damit, essen ????


 :qund denn kannst du dein werkzeug mal mitbringen und mir das mal zeigen wie die dinger gehen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Hansen fight (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*



RenéK. schrieb:


> Moinsen, sagt mal hat einer von Euch ne Tel.Nr oder ne Kontakt Adresse von Basti der bei Euch auch schon mal dabei war. (Sebastian Stehn)..
> 
> Gruß René


Hallo rene
Einen basti ( Sebastian )kenn Ich nicht #c


Ich werde versuchen am 16.2. zu kommen 
Habe an dem tag noch einen Zahnarzttermin :c
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Stingray (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Ich kann morgen leider nicht #d. Beim nächsten mal wieder dabei #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Hallo rene
> Einen basti ( Sebastian )kenn Ich nicht #c
> 
> 
> ...


 stell dich nicht so an ich hab auch ein termin beim zahnarzt morgens  freu mich auf euch 
lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Moin Thomas
wenn du morgen kommen würdest, wist du uns wohl nicht antreffen.
das treffen ist am Mittwoch.#h


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

ab 18 uhr werde ich erscheinen :glg andre 
marian vergesse dein werkzeug mal nicht 
in dein alter vergisst man schnell mal was :q


----------



## Hansen fight (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Hallo Jungs
Werde nun morgen auch nicht kommen.
Habe gerade 2 kino karten für morgen Preview 127 Hours
gewonnen.:vik:
Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Stingray (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin Thomas
> wenn du morgen kommen würdest, wist du uns wohl nicht antreffen.
> das treffen ist am Mittwoch.#h



Ich meinte auch Mittwoch . Hatte mich nur verschrieben. Also bis zum 16.03. #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Moinsens.

*Das Treffen findet Heute nicht statt, dass nächste Treffen wird am 16.3.2011 stattfinden* #h



Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## Hansen fight (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Moin Jungs
Werde am Mittwoch nicht kommen, habe mich für 3 Nächte in Heiligenhafen einquartiert .
Gruß Chritoph


----------



## xfishbonex (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Alter denn hau mal was richtiges raus #6viel glück mein süsser:vik:lg andre 
werde samstag mal einbischen in staberhuk rum spinnen 
ne MARIAN :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

Schnucki, wenn ich auspacke, dann packst  Du ein, bin selber mit der Spinne am Start 



Greetz. M


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wintertreffen 2010/11 Hamburg*

So Sportsfreunde.

Bei nachhaltiger Resonance und einschlägigem Desinteresse werde ich den Thread mal für dieses Jahr schliessen und wir sehen uns Mitte April im Jacobi Park wieder, sollte zu dieser Zeit Wasser im Homepool sein.

Infos folgen................................... #h



Greetz. M


----------

